# DW Yes or No ? Novitec Rosso N-Largo



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or no >


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes!!!


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh my&#55357;&#56845; 
Yes yes yes


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

oh yes indeed


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

A beast of a car...yes.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh yes Whizzer. Looks like a batmobile!!!! 

Fabulous. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

ferrari and gtr lovechild! ooo yess


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Cookies said:


> Looks like a batmobile!!!!


Exactly my first thoughts. love the look of the thing.

just watched a youtube vid. what a sound!!!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Nope...leave the F12 the way it is. I would only change the wheels to be honest.

Richard


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks really good!


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

Hell yeah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope, not for me. I'm not a fan of the current range of fezzas, the last one i liked the look of was the 575 Maranello


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope - the standard is a model of understated elegance. this is too fussy. It reminds me of the Lambo Veneno, which is basically a Barried-up Aventador.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That looks superb...


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Neil-B (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks good, I'd have one.


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

fethead said:


> Nope...leave the F12 the way it is. I would only change the wheels to be honest.
> 
> Richard


Have to agree seen a couple of F12's in person and there amazing in standard form!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah that looks mental 😲

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Watch this yesterday, it is out of this world, the exhaust note is mind blowing..
A yes from me.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

A HUGE yes


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes, but does it have enough room for my detailing gear that I like to take around


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

No way jose... A Halfords special.

The standard F12 is a stunning car, this is a ruined version.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes from me !


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome, though if left round by me long enough it would look like the Beverly-Hillbilly's car.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

:doubleshoyes


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes :argie:


----------

